# **Warning - Graphic** Amazing Natural Birth Video



## JenStar1976

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKVp4FQ4sd8&feature=player_embedded&has_verified=1


----------



## jessmckeiver

what an amazing video. its scared me more now though that i have to do that in about 12 weeks time :/ eeek lol!


----------



## gina8177

What a great video! It made me cry! :)


----------



## Blob

The end bit made me cry :lol:


----------



## alio

oh my! how beautiful. xx


----------



## hopeandpray

amazing :cloud9:


----------



## RoxyRoo

Wow, the end bit was so beautiful :)


----------



## mumof1+1

Made me cry too, that was soo beautiful x


----------



## kfarb

Yes! I love that video. Makes me cry every time I watch it, it's so inspiring.


----------



## Lydiarose

I thought childbirth was painful?


----------



## kmac625

That was awesome!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:cloud9:


----------



## kfarb

Lydiarose said:


> I thought childbirth was painful?

She was obviously in pain, just enjoying the experience as well.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

wow it was beautiful and amazing and made me cry! Just...amazing :)


----------



## kiwimama

wow that was amazing! I don't even have sound on my computer and still bought a tear to my eye.


----------



## StarBound

That was stunning


----------



## brownlieB

Lydiarose said:


> I thought childbirth was painful?

That just goes to show it doesn't have to be!! She looked like a woman very much relaxed and in control (I think she may have been doing some hypno classes before hand lol, as aparrantly that is what birth is meant to be like if you try them)

Though at the end she almost sounded like one of those women that orgasm in birth!! I have to say I am yet to find one of them in real life!!

Lovely video though


----------



## Ley

brownlieB said:


> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> I thought childbirth was painful?
> 
> That just goes to show it doesn't have to be!! She looked like a woman very much relaxed and in control (I think she may have been doing some hypno classes before hand lol, as aparrantly that is what birth is meant to be like if you try them)
> 
> Though at the end she almost sounded like one of those women that orgasm in birth!! I have to say I am yet to find one of them in real life!!
> 
> Lovely video thoughClick to expand...

a woman I used to talk to on myspace had an orgasmic birth. She said it was an amazing experience.
I find it a little strange to be honest.


----------



## MadamRose

Amazing video thanks for sharing


----------



## Lydiarose

Ley said:


> brownlieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> I thought childbirth was painful?
> 
> That just goes to show it doesn't have to be!! She looked like a woman very much relaxed and in control (I think she may have been doing some hypno classes before hand lol, as aparrantly that is what birth is meant to be like if you try them)
> 
> Though at the end she almost sounded like one of those women that orgasm in birth!! I have to say I am yet to find one of them in real life!!
> 
> Lovely video thoughClick to expand...
> 
> a woman I used to talk to on myspace had an orgasmic birth. She said it was an amazing experience.
> I find it a little strange to be honest.Click to expand...

me too ;/


----------



## xemmax

amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## bunnyg82

Wow!!


----------



## cupcake23

It's a lovely video, I know after having Mya I was like that.... I couldn't stop holding her and I was in shock 'i did it!' was all I said for the first 10 mins, lol. However my labour was not as calm as hers, I had to use g&a for the last bit.


----------



## brownlieB

Lydiarose said:


> Ley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brownlieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> I thought childbirth was painful?
> 
> That just goes to show it doesn't have to be!! She looked like a woman very much relaxed and in control (I think she may have been doing some hypno classes before hand lol, as aparrantly that is what birth is meant to be like if you try them)
> 
> Though at the end she almost sounded like one of those women that orgasm in birth!! I have to say I am yet to find one of them in real life!!
> 
> Lovely video thoughClick to expand...
> 
> a woman I used to talk to on myspace had an orgasmic birth. She said it was an amazing experience.
> I find it a little strange to be honest.Click to expand...
> 
> me too ;/Click to expand...

Me 3!! :happydance:


----------



## SIEGAL

Beautiful video but I could never do that :nope:


----------



## kfarb

kiwimama said:


> wow that was amazing! I don't even have sound on my computer and still bought a tear to my eye.

Aww, you don't have sound? Her laughter at the end was the best part! That's what made me cry!


----------



## Barbiejet

Completely amazing!


----------



## Groovychick

Thank you for sharing that video. It was amazing to watch.


----------



## broody_mama

I have actually just started crying while watching the end of that vid! AWwww!


----------



## Pixxie

Oh wow how happy was she!? 

I like that the dad caught be baby as it came out, I might have to talk OH into doing that! xxx


----------



## samface182

amazing. made me cry. such an amazing video xx


----------



## Pops

I love it every time I watch it. Even Boyo does :cloud9:

She looks so blissfully happy.....I love it when she is laughing :cloud9:

I can't wait for our turn!

xxx


----------



## Hunnybear

I don't know...I found it interesting of course but I also found it kinda creepy!!!


----------



## mummyconfused

the end made me cry too!!


----------



## babybeemac

That was amazing, thanks for sharing with us. I feel all empowered and inspired now! I really hope to have such a calm, relaxed birth with love & laughter around me.

I've been working on my hypnobirthing exercises and breathing since 30 weeks and really hope it can get help me get my focus and stay relaxed.

xx


----------



## megs79

Wow that was overwhelmingly lovely!


----------



## azzii

That was amazing. I cried. :)


----------



## Belle

Beautiful!!!


----------



## mama_katie87

That was an amazing video. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## flubdub

Im assuming that had something to do with hypnobirthing because although iv never been in *too* much pain in labour, I certainly wasnt laughing!
<runs off to read up on hypnobirthing>


----------



## Cat lady

That is amazing!!
xxx


----------



## Adanma

Was I the only one pushing through the whole thing!? hahahaaa She did an amazing job! And daddy too catching baby!

Adanma


----------



## moomoo

Love this!! She looks bloody amazing for it !


----------



## mumexpctinno3

That was amazing! What a wonderful experience for her!


----------



## mama.bear

oh wow that was so beautiful! she was totally trusting her body and the baby! how amazing to see a birth as elegant and joyful :) i'm even more excited to give birth now! thank you for posting this... my hypnobirthing teacher sent us the link for this video a while ago and it said it had been removed for inappropriate content or something weird so I TOTALLY LOVED seeing it here!!
what an inspiration!


----------



## Blah11

Gorgeous video, made me well up a bit :blush:


----------



## Blah11

Hunnybear said:


> I don't know...I found it interesting of course but I also found it kinda creepy!!!

Eh? How can birth be creepy?!


----------



## bklove

I dunnno. She looked a little to happy. Beautiful though, and crazy at the same time.


----------



## Mrs.Mc1985

Wow

I am intrigued and weirded out at the same time.


----------



## andbabymakes3

That is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. Just incredible.


----------



## andbabymakes3

bklove said:


> I dunnno. She looked a little to happy. Beautiful though, and crazy at the same time.


Too happy??! Lol she was giving birth to her child! How can you be too happy?! :dohh:


----------



## paula88

I thought that was amazing, although i don't think i was smiling like that all the way through :)


----------



## happigail

that was freaking amazingggggggg!! The joy of having her baby, man I wish I could be this way and bring out my little girl to such positivity!!


----------

